# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Runaway Bay?

## DaRev

Boardies,
We're thinkin of changin things up and going to Runaway Bay this reach.. Any thoughts?

----------


## walleyed99

Was there Jan29th - Feb 5th after spending a week in Negril. All I kept thinking is Damn, we shoulda stayed in Negril! Just kidding, Runaway bay is nice with a nice stretch of beach and few resorts. A sleepy area of Jamaica that we really enjoy. The one major drawback is a lot more wind and waves on the North Shore outta the Atlantic. We are already booked for January 2013 for 2 weeks, both in Negril this year ;-)

----------


## justchuck

I did the same thing 4 or 5 years ago. Went to Club Ambiance at Runaway Bay. The resort was nice and the staff great. However there wasn't any long beach to walk nor much in the way of activities around town. The whole week I was wishing I was in Negril.

----------


## Patricia

Have done Royal Decameron & Club Ambiance ~ both were nice, but I made a promise to someone that it will "ONLY" be Negril from now, on....

----------


## suzengrace

The North Coast is beautiful-I've never stayed in Runaway put been near it a few times-Its a different than Negil thats for sure-Not as busy and built up-and the vibe is way more chill...If you like all the hustle and bustle that 7 mile brings than it may be a little too slow for you-but then again, thats what some people are looking for..I dont know how long you plan on staying-but maybe could spend 3 nites in Runaway-and if you really like it stay-or else get a transfer to Negril and find a place there for the rest of your stay...If you really want to relax and have a beautiful beach all to yourself (for the most part) check out Duncans Bay-One of my favorite beaches in Jam and love to stay there when am in the area on the North Coast

----------


## DaRev

Suzengrace - Where do you stay in Duncans Bay? Is there a resort/hotel there? I only see villa rentals..

----------


## suzengrace

Hello DaRev-its an apt/guesthouse that a few people who come to this board regularly have stayed at and enjoyed as much as I have.. do a web search for "jamaica Jewel-Duncan's Bay"

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I stayed at Franklin D resort about 13.  I am 28 now.  Fond memories, but way different than Negril.

----------


## DaRev

How so Flip?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> How so Flip?


I dont remember the beach being quite as beautiful as Negril's was.  I dont remember really going out and seeing anything other than the falls.  Granted I was 13, so I was pretty much stuck doing whatever my parents wanted to do.

I am not discouraging you from going mind you.  I just dont know that it has as much "Within walking distance" activities to do.  I do remember doing some pretty cool snorkeling.

----------

